
Express, Koa or Hapi for today’s node newbies? - PabloR
Today, to somebody new to Node and programming in general, which framework would you recommend learning, Express, Koa or Hapi?  Express seemed to be the go to Node’s web framework a while back. Is it still the case these days?<p>Although I read several discussions supporting all of them I found opposing arguments some of which are:<p>- In spite of being extremely popular Express slowly getting obsolete, not being as much actively maintained as in the past and that implementing ES6 changes would be better done in a new framework. (As per Express site, version 4.14.0 supporting Node.js 6.x. was released on June 16, 2016)<p>- Not fond of Koa generators<p>- Hapi being too complex and requiring too much code for small projects
======
cpg1111
I pulled the trigger at work that all new services we build in Node use Koa if
the need a web framework because it utilizes ES6/7 features most effectively
while still having a good bit of simplicity. That said, all of our legacy
services, in Node, that need a web framework use Express. I find Express is a
good beginner web framework and then once you understand ES 6/7 features in
more depth, Koa becomes rather easy to switch to.

